
A Comprehensive, Intro to SEO Powerpoint Slide Deck - michaelfairley
http://www.seomoz.org/blog/a-comprehensive-intro-to-seo-powerpoint-slide-deck-
======
romymisra
Great guide! Indeed very comprehensive.

However I don't think it's for beginners and people just starting with SEO.
Too much information is sometimes overwhelming :)

